# How many threads should be displayed on each forum page?



## Piratecat (Jan 22, 2002)

I think right now it is set to 40. I'd like to bump it up to 50, but I'm afraid that might cause problems for modem users; the more threads, the longer the page takes to load.

Any opinions?


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 22, 2002)

I'd like 50 too but only if it doesn't cause significant slowdown.


----------



## Garmorn (Jan 22, 2002)

I have cable so would defer to those who would be affected by any slow down.


----------



## Grim (Jan 22, 2002)

I would also like to see 50, but thats because I have DSL, and it doesnt matter if it was 50 or 100...

On another note, how many ppsts are there per page of a thread? On some of the longer story hours, there are maybe 10, but they are all 8 pages long... but on others, there are maybe 30 short posts... so how does the system work?


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

I have a _really_ bad modem, but my answer is Other: 100.
More realisticly, I'm actually going to vote for 50. I'd prefer it to be user settable, though... that way I could try out 100 to see if my modem could survive it.

Posts per page can be set in your user cp, Edit Options.


----------



## wsclark (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't see any problem with bumping it up, I in fact would prefer it. Doesn't bother me when I at home with my modem access at all as it loads just fine without much delay in speed. Anywhere between 50 and 100 would be great. By the way, what were the other boards set at?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jan 22, 2002)

Grim said:
			
		

> *On another note, how many ppsts are there per page of a thread? *




Count me in as one who would like to see more posts per page inside a thread.  The Story Hours look a little unwieldy right now, with all those pages.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Jan 22, 2002)

Vote for 50 - sounds good.

Dial-up modem user here.  I don't think I'd object to more threads per page.  I seem to remember the modem loading the pages from the old boards without too much difficulty or delay.

Thanks.

Warrior Poet


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> *Count me in as one who would like to see more posts per page inside a thread.  The Story Hours look a little unwieldy right now, with all those pages. *



You can change this. User cp, Edit Options, then scroll down to Default Posts per Thread and change it.


----------



## Lothaire (Jan 22, 2002)

DSL here, I think 50 is a nice round figure.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 22, 2002)

50 it is!  Done.


----------

